# Mr. Net



## Anonymous (29 August 2011)

Ein freundliches 'Hallo' euch allen,

nachdem ich nun weite Teile des WWW durchsucht habe ohne wirklich brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten, wende ich mich mal an euch, in der Hoffnung, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: mir ist am Freitag eine Rechnung von 1&1 ins E-Mail-Postfach geflattert, auf dem eine Firma namens "MR. NET services" aus Flensburg einen Betrag in Höhe von 63,68 € fordert. Angeblich habe ich am 16. Juli dieses Jahres um 05:17 Uhr (!) die Nummer 0900-5566502211 angerufen und eine gute halbe Stunde in der Leitung gehabt.

Daraufhin habe ich mal die Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur abgefragt, der diese Nummer allerdings auch unbekannt ist. Ohnehin erscheint mir die Nummer nach allem, was ich bisher über 0900-Nummern in Erfahrung bringen konnte, um wenigstens eine Stelle zu lang...?
Auch meine Online-Chronik des besagten Datums habe ich noch mal genauestens geprüft, ob ich auf irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Seiten war - ohne Ergebnis.
Mein einer Mitbewohner kann auch ausschließen diese Nummer gewählt zu haben und der andere ist gerade noch für einen geschätzten Monat in Frankreich, aber auch ihn halte ich nicht für so unklug, eine solche Nummer anzurufen (werde ihn aber natürlich dennoch die Tage mal fragen, wenn ich ihn erreiche).

Was ich bislang gemacht habe ist, der Firma einen schriftlichen Widerspruch zu schicken, in dem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich den Betrag nur unter Vorbehalt zahle (Betrag wird automatisch abgebucht), ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG fordere und verlange mir nachzuweisen, wann und unter welchen Bedingungen denn überhaupt ein Vertragsverhältnis zustande gekommen ist. War das soweit korrekt?

Ist euch diese dubiose Nummer bekannt und könnt ihr mir sagen, wer oder was sich dahinter verbirgt? Dass der/die ein/e oder andere bereits Probleme mit Mr. Net hatte, habe ich hier glaube ich schon mal gelesen; wäre schön, wenn ihr mir berichten könntet, wie ihr gehandelt habt und wie bei euch die Sache ausgegangen ist.

Ein Blick auf die Uhr sagt mir, dass ich nun auch so langsam mal zum Ende kommen sollte. Also, dann gute Nacht und danke für's lesen und für eventuelle Hilfe ; )


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2011)

Ist das Deine normale Telefonrechnung gewesen, oder Handy oder was?
Wem hast Du den Widerspruch geschickt - 1&1 oder der Mr.Net


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ist das Deine normale Telefonrechnung gewesen, oder Handy oder was?
> Wem hast Du den Widerspruch geschickt - 1&1 oder der Mr.Net



Ja, das war eine normale Telefonrechnung, die allerdings außerhalb des üblichen Rhytmus kam und auf der auch nur der Posten von Mr. Net verzeichnet war.
Den Widerspruch habe ich direkt an Mr. Net geschickt weil dort stand, dass man sich bei Rückfragen o.ä. direkt an die wenden sollte...


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2011)

Dann würde ich diesen Betrag - vorausgesetzt Deine Angaben sind richtig - zurückbuchen lassen und mir dann von Mr.Net nachweisen lassen daß der Anspruch besteht.


----------



## Teleton (30 August 2011)

> Was ich bislang gemacht habe ist, der Firma einen schriftlichen Widerspruch zu schicken, in dem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich den Betrag nur unter Vorbehalt zahle (Betrag wird automatisch abgebucht), ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG fordere und verlange mir nachzuweisen, wann und unter welchen Bedingungen denn überhaupt ein Vertragsverhältnis zustande gekommen ist.


 Wenn die Zahlung erfolgt ist(auch unter Vorbehalt) sinkt die Bereitschaft Unterlagen nach §45 i TKG vorzulegen rapide. Bei der Bundesnetzagentur würde ich wegen des Verantwortlichen der Rufnummer nochmal nachfragen (Kopie des EVN beifügen) u. U. wurde die Nummer erst vor kurzem registriert.


----------



## ZiZiBee (1 September 2011)

Den Betrag auf keinen Fall, auch nicht unter Vorbehalt, zahlen.  Es scheint alles sehr suspekt zu sein, mit dieser Rechnung, wenn man sie mal so nennen darf... Das ist oft eine Masche, dass man einen Widerspruch einreichen kann/soll. So haben diese Versender einen Nachweis über tatsächliche Daten und nutzen diese für ihre Zwecke. Manchmal stellt man fest, dass der eigene Name in der Rechnung falsch geschrieben war oder die Telefonnr., Kennung etc. Fehler enthält bzw. ganz und gar nicht stimmt. Der korrekte Mensch muss das natürlich sofort richtig stellen und gibt seine fehlerfreien Daten preis. Damit hat man dann den ersten Schritt getan, den Abzockern etwas in die Hand zu geben... Also, wenn Geld abgebucht wird, zurückbuchen lassen und so lange keine eindeutigen Beweise vorliegen, dass die Firma im Recht ist, auch keinen Cent zahlen. Niemals auf solche Schreiben per eMail oder Brief eingehen. Immer abwarten. Meist ist nach maximal sechs Schreiben alles gegessen. Auch nicht von den Drohungen und den Mahngebühren beeindrucken lassen. Seriöse Unternehmen haben so einen Unfug nicht nötig und gehen ganz anders vor. Zudem lassen sich echte, berechtigte Beträge immer nachweisen. Schon auffällig,  dass die 900- Nummer nicht registriert ist...


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2011)

ZiZiBee schrieb:


> ...Das ist oft eine Masche, dass man einen Widerspruch einreichen kann/soll....Niemals auf solche Schreiben per eMail oder Brief eingehen. Immer abwarten. Meist ist nach maximal sechs Schreiben alles gegessen.


*FALSCH!!!*
*Wer keine Einwendungen innerhalb der 8-Wochenfrist des § 45 i TKG erhebt kann allein deshalb in einen Prozeß unterliegen. *

Dieses gesetzgeberische Geschenk an die Telefongesellschaften ist nunmal in der Welt und muss zwingend beachtet werden. Einige Gerichte sehen in der Frist eine materielle Ausschlussfrist, die kundenfreundlicheren "nur" eine Beweislastumkehr.

0900-Forderungen werden -insbesondere wenn die Frist nach 45i TKG verpennt wurde- häufig eingeklagt. Logo, die Telcos können sich dann ja auf den Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit der Abrechnung berufen und durften die Daten ohne Beweisnachteil löschen.



> Seriöse Unternehmen haben so einen Unfug nicht nötig und gehen ganz anders vor.


 Wie denn?


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2011)

Also, ich habe in dem Widerspruchsschreiben den "sehr geehrten Damen und Herren" von Mr. Net eine zweiwöchige Frist zur Beantwortung meines Schreibens zugestanden.
Sollte bis dahin bei mir entweder gar keine Antwort oder aber ein Prüfprotokoll eingehen, das nicht den gesetzlichen Ansprüchen genügt, werde ich den Betrag natürlich auf jeden Fall zurückbuchen lassen, schauen, wie es weitergeht und euch auf dem Laufenden halten. Bis dahin heißt es wohl erst einmal abwarten.
Was ich jetzt im Nachhinein allerdings als Fehler ankreiden muss, ist vielleicht, dass ich diesen Widerspruch nicht als Einschreiben, sondern als gewöhnlichen Brief verschickt habe. Kann mir im Zweifelsfall daraus ein Strick gedreht werden, von wegen Nachweisbarkeit oder so?


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Einschreiben wäre auf jeden Fall besser gewesen. Ich würde das im Zweifelsfall noch nachjagen. Den Fristablauf aber bitte exakt definieren und nicht "innerhalb 14 Tagen"


----------

